# Does anyone use Access anymore or is it obsolete?



## Primex (Dec 28, 2005)

I was wondering, does anyone here use Access?  Is this an obsolete program?  I ask because my computer at home doesn't have this with Windows and I need to learn how to use it for my job. The computer in my office does have it however my office computer is really old and I think it runs on Windows 2000, but at home I have XP.  So I'm wondering, is Access not used anymore and if so, has it been replaced by something else? Keep in mind I get confused with all the different versions of Windows and Microsoft programs. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Xelogen (Dec 29, 2005)

I still use access on occasion. It isn't THAT bad a program and i personally think its one area that Microsoft have actually succeded in as far as MS Office goes. Theres probably better databases out there but access is perfectly fine. And it also works well with the other MS Office programs which are popular


----------



## Dngrsone (Dec 29, 2005)

I've used Access for work... it's pretty powerful, if not user-friendly.  It's much better than DBase IV, that's for sure, and much friendlier than SQL.


----------



## Xycron (Dec 29, 2005)

You need to get a full version ofMicrosoft Office for it to be on your PC.


----------



## Xelogen (Dec 29, 2005)

I get full versions of most microsoft programs for free  My mother is a teacher and they have a special deal in New Zealand that all teachers and their families have access to a microsoft pack which they can install on one computer at home. MINE


----------



## Xycron (Dec 29, 2005)

Wel that was a extramly helpfull contributation to the thread.

Try downloading a free trail from the mirosoft website, it should last 30 day's, and you can get used to it in that timeframe so your ready for it at work.


----------



## Primex (Dec 29, 2005)

Xycron said:
			
		

> Wel that was a extramly helpfull contributation to the thread.
> 
> Try downloading a free trail from the mirosoft website, it should last 30 day's, and you can get used to it in that timeframe so your ready for it at work.



Sweet!  I was afraid I'd have to buy the whole MS Office package or something.  That'll help a whole.  Thanks dude!


----------



## houssam_ballout (Dec 29, 2005)

u can also use SQL Server , as u know MS Access has some limitation in no of users and from security issues.!!


----------



## Primex (Dec 29, 2005)

houssam_ballout said:
			
		

> u can also use SQL Server , as u know MS Access has some limitation in no of users and from security issues.!!




What exactly is SQL server?  And actually I didn't know about MS Access having limitations because of security issues.  What issues are these?


----------



## houssam_ballout (Dec 29, 2005)

SQL server is a small DBMS created by the microsoft company, it is beter than MS access, but it needs from u that u must have some knowledge of SQL.
limitation in acces is that the problem is with the secure transaction in it, and the security if it to be distributed


----------

